

Show HN: Ripple button effects for the web - holloway
http://holloway.github.io/ripple/

======
Mr_P
For reference, here's a demo of google's buttons implemented in polymer:
[http://www.polymer-project.org/components/paper-
elements/dem...](http://www.polymer-project.org/components/paper-
elements/demo.html#paper-button)

Note that google's appear to have a soft gradient and respond to the length of
time for which the button is pressed. IMO this creates a less-jarring effect.

~~~
serkanyersen
You are right, this is a better demo in my opinion though

[http://www.polymer-project.org/components/paper-
ripple/demo....](http://www.polymer-project.org/components/paper-
ripple/demo.html)

------
bradhe
Woof. This reminds me of 2003 for some reason...

